# Zu hohe Temperatur zwischen Grafik- und Soundkarte?



## ACGalahad (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe in meinem PC ein Gigabyte P35-DS3 Mainboard und eine Geforce  8800GTS verbaut. Im Mittleren PCI Steckplatz steckt eine Terratec DMX  6fire Soundkarte. Das Gehäuse wurde bisher durch zwei 120mm pwm Gehäuselüfter  belüftet. Einer vorne unten, der kühle Luft ins Gehäuse bläst und einer  hinten unter dem Netzteil, der warme Luft nach draußen bläst. Ich habe  festgestellt, dass die Luft zwischen Grafikkarte und Soundkarte sehr  warm ist und deshalb einen zusätzlichen 120mm Lüfter an der Gehäuseseite  angebracht, der auf die Steckkarten gerichet ist. Trotzdem zeigt ein auf  die Soundkarte gelegtes Thermometer nach einem 3dmark06 Durchlauf eine  Temperatur von 50°C an. Ich würde nun gerne wissen, ob diese hohe  Umgebungstemperatur die Soundkarte beschädigen kann.


----------



## winhistory (24. September 2007)

wenn es einen noch drunter liegenden freien slot gibt, dann nutze den. ansonsten sind soundkartenprozessoren nicht die überempfindlichsten teile. aber beschwören will ich da nichts.


----------



## Henner (25. September 2007)

Interessante Frage. Soundchips dürften aber wirklich eine Menge aushalten, sie kommen ja in der Regel völlig ungekühlt zurecht. Im Laufe der Jahre ist mir noch nie eine Soundkarte abgeraucht - wohl aber z.B. diverse TV-Karten, deren Tuner verdammt heiß wird.
Das ist natürlich keine statistisch relevante Aussage, aber ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die Soundkarte damit kein Problem hat.


----------



## Düsi 800 (25. September 2007)

Nun, ich denke auch nicht, dass deine Soundkarte den Hitzetod stirbt, da solche Chips locker 50°C und mehr aushalten. ich denke eher das diese Temperaturen der Grafikkarte schaden könnten. Am besten schaust du nach einem anderen Stechplatz für deine Soundkarte.


----------



## S1lencer (30. September 2007)

ein anderer steckplats ist wohl die einfachste alternative


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

50°C sind nicht problematisch, da muss man sich absolut keine Sorgen machen. In einem heißen Sommer wären das ja nur mal 10°C mehr als draussen im Schatten  Ab 70°C sollte man sich Gedanken machen, aber alles darunter würde mir jetzt kein Kopfzerbechen bereiten.


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

ich hab dasselbe:

µATX und wenig platz... die HD4850 bläst direkt auf meine Xtreme-music... aber eig. kein problem... solange du lüfter hast die den spaß aus dem gejhäuse transportieren... kein ding


----------



## Tytator (8. November 2009)

Meine Xtreme Music hat, als sie unter der Graka eingebaut war immer geknackt beim Modusumschalten. Mit dem selben Treiber über der Graka war das nicht mehr. 
Ich glaub aber, dass das ehr am Mainboard lag, wahrscheinlich einen schlechter Slot erwischt.
Graka war immer um die 84°C beim Zocken.


----------

